# Esthiology



## Karlie (Jun 1, 2006)

i'm in my senior year of high school and after i plan on going on to beauty school. But i dont want to go for cosmetology. so i was think estetics. i want to go in a professiont hats morea bout makeup than hair. and more skin the nails. i was thinking about Becoming a dermetologist but i hate school & its way to expensive. so can yall ladys give meyou opinion on estitics?


----------



## Moonflower (Jun 1, 2006)

Aesthetics  in Ontario is a 10 month program where you learn everything from the theory behind the skin and nails to practicing on eachother. its very in depth, and for me, its 8:00 to 4:30 monday-friday. Which will be a long hard day. you have to be able to stand up all day and have great communincation skills. and you will have to deal with people you dont like. and it isnt a lot of money. im becoming an estheitician and then a dermatologist. just in case i dont get into dermatology school i have a career to fall back on until i can get into the program.


----------



## farra712 (Jun 1, 2006)

I just finished school for esthetics.  It is a great program.  Also a lot of options for careers.   We are not allowed to do hair or nails by law.  That is Mississippi's law, at least. But I like it cause I am bad at hair and nails!  Anyway, good luck with everything!


----------



## *lindsey* (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm an esthetician. I LOVED school, but I guess that depends on the school you choose to go to. I went full time for 6 months (Tues-Fri 8:30-4:30). Here in Tennessee you only need 750 hours. Being in school isn't bad at all... our schedule was set up so that we would have lecture in the morning and then do practicals in the afternoon. After a certain amount of hours you are allowed to work on the clients who come into the school for services. 

I'm so happy that I did it. I took a break from getting my bachelors in nursing to do it (I have 2 semesters left for that). Depending on where you work and the location determines how much money you will make. I make REALLY good money... more than a lot of my friends who have a 4 year college degree. 

It's really not that hard of a job if you love what you are doing


----------



## LaJoi (Jun 10, 2006)

I went to school for Esthetics before going back for my Cosmetology education. At the time, like you, I was thinking about dermatology. But, I know that I would not enjoy being a doctor and dealing with skin issues that way. I prefer helping people by showing them how to use cosmetics and experiment with their features -- hair and makeup. I found that esthetics work wasn't fulfilling me creatively, enough, so I went back for hair. But, being an esthetician will allow you to help people in the same way (maybe even better) that the derm can. Dermatologists will tell you that they deal with what lies beneath your skin. They get to the source. But, as an esthetician, you will be able to help your clients pursue beautiful skin on the surface. You help clients maintain good skin, teaching them what you know! (That was always fun for me.) Working in a dermatologist's office may be better, too, if you're interested more in the medical side of it (opposed to the artistic side.)

The nice thing about going to school for Cosmetology, compared to Esthetics only, is that you're exposed to a lot more. For example, hair color will definitely help you when it comes to your makeup. The color wheel is the same, but you'll get experience in mixing and testing formulas when dealing with hair. Also, I was big on Art in high school. Basically, any type of education or recreation that allows you to PLAY with color and exercise your talent (in a non-restricting way) is excellent!


----------



## Karlie (Jun 12, 2006)

the thing is i dont like hair... yeh its okay but not for me. and i cant go to med. scholl bc im not for cutting people up.. so yeh.. but thnks for you insight it was really nice to hear it for some one...

and thnks to you other ladys


----------

